# who else needs a bigger house



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

SO this year my wife and i are going to try out the GS turkey hunt, assuming we both get a bird i will have to sell my house in order to buy a bigger one so that i can fit all my Bird mounts in it.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

So, where are the photos?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

i'll try to get some of the mounts on tomorrow when i'm at my home computer
so far mounted i have
1- standing pheasant
1-flying pheasant
1 blue grouse
1-scaup
2-ruffed grouse
1- ross 
3-starlings
1 chukar
1- wigeon
1- gadwall

have in the freezer

trio of pheasants
1-royal palm turkey
1- ruddy
1-pintail(ugly looking male but my first one)
1-eurasian collard dove
1-coot
1-green winged teal
1-big ol' bobcat
1-my first northern pike

what's waiting in the backyard
( competition birds i'm raising)
2 chukar
2 tennesse reds
and a pair of pea****s


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Starlings?????


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, starlings!!!


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

here are the ones so far in my front room


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, Wow, I get it. Very nice mounts!! It took a minute for it sink in that you are not just doing "trophies", you're doing art. Great! On this forum so many of us think of animals in terms of their "trophy" value and sometimes forget the esthetics of mother natures's work. Please, show us more. Thanks.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I like your starling mount!


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow, those look great!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I like the Gaddy!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I like the Gaddy!


+1

I also LOVE the flying pheasant on the pedestal mount. Pretty cool!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some very nice mounts you do a awesome job.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

is that a starling taking off in flight??? AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW! Just ... WOW! You do beautiful work! :O||:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Lets see that Blue Grouse! I would love to get one mounted. I haven't seen very many out there on walls.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

who picked the Chartreuse color for the walls?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

I did , before it was a pepto-bismo pink


----------

